# Fox Pee



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

is the fox pee you buy for a cover scent for deer hunting the same as you would use for trapping? i have the wildlife research brand.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't see why not. I use doe pee for deer hunting but I think fox would work just fine for trapping.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it from the local sporting goods store. If you're wanting to use it for trapping, I'd buy it from a reputable dealer to insure it's freshness.

I'm not a deerhunter, so I'm not familiar with the brand you mentioned. You can get a gallon of good urine for around $25, if you don't think you'll need that much split it with one of your buddys.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I heard not to use the cover scent because it has a chemical in it and it scares the animal, or something like that so I wouldn't try it.
:sniper:


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

Coonator is right their is a added ingredient that will scare every fox away that comes even close to your sets. The reason they can use it for deer is that deer only have a few seconds to investigate it unlike the fox which has got a whole lot longer.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, thankyou guys


----------

